# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Onni onnettomuudessa

## Piirka

Hurjan näköinen raiteilta suistuminen eteläisessä Italiassa, kuva täällä.  Maa-aines näkyy kadonneen kiskojen alta.

Piirka

----------

